# Books on mathematics



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Does anyone know some good primary sources for studying math? I'm looking for books/treatises/essays written by the "big names," like how we have Fux, Schoenberg, Piston, and Schenker to teach us harmony and counterpoint, and Berlioz and Rimsky-Korsakov to teach us Orchestration. I'm looking for as much of that as I can find (it has to be in English, either written or translated), covering anything from algebra to Zyablov. My own mathematics training doesn't go past high school calculus, and that was a long time ago. I have some catching up to do.

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I've always been for applied maths so would suggest - Theory of elasticity / S.P. Timoshenko.

Other suggestions would be Alan Turing, the Enigma A. Hodges (Vintage, 1992), The Man Who Knew Infinity R. Kanigel (Abacus, 1992), Makers of Mathematics S. Hollingdale (Penguin, 1989) or A Mathematician’s Apology G.H. Hardy (CUP, 1992). Note there are many books of this genre.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

"ZERO" the history of a dangerous idea


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I am sorry, I am a professed mathematical failure -.- I'm hopelessly awful at math. Good thing I play oboe haha. Much respect to you mathematicians.... you are better men(and women) than I.


----------



## Ralfy (Jul 19, 2010)

James Newman's four-volume _World of Mathematics_.


----------



## etkearne (Sep 28, 2012)

I studied mathematics in college and for two years in graduate school. I can tell you that THE BOOK in mathematics is called "Analysis" by Rudin, usually just called "Rudin". I took an analysis course with this textbook and I have to admit that it is very thorough and at the same time intuitive, with many good problems to work out. Analysis is the foundation for modern mathematics, so it is key to know it well. I would recommend "Rudin" although it is pricey. Find a used copy somewhere.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

Does it have to be a book? If not, are you familiar with the Khan Academy?
He has lots of great math tutorials on there.


----------

